# Range Extension by way of a Bladder



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Morning PFF,
Several members have expressed creativity on how-to extend their travel range, especially to the oil rigs. After research, design and development I decided to purchase and installed a fuel bladder.

See attached pdf for details with pics, enjoy!

Any questions or assistance, hit me up!

Ben
850-428-0378 Text or PM


----------



## GRADYMAN (Mar 7, 2017)

*Fuel bladder*

I have been thinking about getting one. Is it hard to transfer the fuel. Can't use an electric pump due to if it sparks you'll have a major issue


----------



## GRADYMAN (Mar 7, 2017)

Nevermind just read your PDF. Tough for me to do with a center console


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I have the 50 gallon bladder and it rides on the coffin box. Flows pretty easily into tank from there by gravity. I have an anti-siphon valve, so siphoning does not work for us.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Grady,
The electric pump is rated for fuel, just like to one you mount in the back of your truck. Also i've seen a few videos on youtube with center consoles.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Reel Estate,
I bought the pump for speed and complete drainage of the bladder so I can store it away.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

The PDF you did is a very nice presentation for anyone interested in using a fuel bladder. Nice work.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

murfpcola said:


> The PDF you did is a very nice presentation for anyone interested in using a fuel bladder. Nice work.


Thank you Sir, this forum has helped me in many ways, this is my small contribution! :thumbup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's a lot of money for an extra 50 gallons. I know carrying extra fuel Saftey is number one concern, what about carrying 10 red cans on the deck? As your boat burns the first 50 gallons empty the 10 cans into the main tank and then strap the 10 empty cans to the front of the boat. LOL that's what I'm going to due. I've done it before and it works . Damn Mako only carries 100 gallons. 
Btw your system looks great and I've seen some on YouTube and yours is top notch. 
Be safe. 
Whyme


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> That's a lot of money for an extra 50 gallons. I know carrying extra fuel Saftey is number one concern, what about carrying 10 red cans on the deck? As your boat burns the first 50 gallons empty the 10 cans into the main tank and then strap the 10 empty cans to the front of the boat. LOL that's what I'm going to due. I've done it before and it works . Damn Mako only carries 100 gallons.
> Btw your system looks great and I've seen some on YouTube and yours is top notch.
> Be safe.
> Whyme


You have a valid point about the money, I'm a safety freak and if something's going to happen, it will be me! I can also use the bladder on my friends boats as well. All my accessories will be a great sales pitch when that day comes!  
Thanks for the compliments, I take great pride in my work.
tight lines capt!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

With 300 gal capacity I can't see needing an extra 50, but sure would be nice to have a cushion. That's pretty work.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what was your range and fuel load before the bladder?


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Realtor said:


> what was your range and fuel load before the bladder?


 94 gals twin tanks, 188 total, 1.4-1.6 mpg or 250 miles with a small reserve. We made the rig trip twice now and that extra 50 would push us out to some drill ships in the area.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I just did one for Harry Gibson.

I'm dead against transferring at sea. It's very dangerous, takes to long and sometimes is impossible with a nasty sea state.

It was a 75gal ATL. I chose to plumb it with aircraft fittings....Otherwise known as AN fittings.

This is where it is plumbed to the bladder...That fitting swivels.




















This is the quick coupler. neither end will drip a drop of fuel when separated.
The hose is uncoupled from the fitting and stays with the bladder. This is rolled up and stowed on the hardtop. That hose has a nylon cover...You will also notice No clamps. Nothing to cut you or scrape your boat up.










2 valves are turned to aux. on the other end of this setup. This is a permanent and has a bulkhead fitting.

This is what is exposed.....Tucked back under the edge of the washboard out of the way, yet easy to get to.











And this is what is on the other side of the bulkhead. The 90's are swivel also.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's a sweet setup! 
I chose quick disconnects so I can mount on the bow or the deck. The bow mount is out of the way so I can fish, wouldn't want to put a hook in the bladder. Also on the bow, if I had to, I could roll this puppy overboard quickly! Fully agree on transferring in rough seas, way to dangerous.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe a dumb question, are all these modifications GC approved?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The Bladders are approved .

Read up on them here..... http://atlinc.com/rangeextender.html


The company makes them for aircraft also.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Maybe a dumb question, are all these modifications GC approved?


Yes, I used USCG approved fittings and hoses and the ATL Bladders are Marine applicable units.


----------

